

Show HN: Mine output simulator - codingninja
https://gist.github.com/CodingNinja/86d84cec11bae0f4ec66

======
codingninja
I wrote this little simulator to help a friend in college who was stuck with
his thesis. It simulates the output of a mine based on the distances required
for trucks to travel and each location and trucks capacity.

